# Second chances.



## SkyHigh (Jun 17, 2012)

An opinion-based thread.

Do you feel that people(exes, STBXs, friends, etc) deserve a second chance?

If changes were implemented, kept for good, on both ends, mutual respect and trust restored, feelings kept between the two, and unconditional love given, do you feel that person deserves a second chance?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not sure I would say that every person deserves a second chance no matter what they do.

However I believe that forgiveness and redemption are essential... meaning that these are things that we should exercise in our lives. And this means giving people a second chance... as long as I and others are not harmed in doing it.

More than one 'second' chance. Seldom.


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## MauriceBoh (Jul 30, 2012)

I would say that every person deserves a second chance no matter what they do.


----------



## EynaraWolf (Aug 26, 2010)

I say it depends on what they did. Most of the time, yes, second chances are good to give, but there are some things that would require a lot of soul searching to able to give a second chance.

Hurt me once shame on you. Hurt me twice, shame on me.

Forgiveness and allowing someone to continue to hurt you are two different things.


----------



## alton (Jul 18, 2012)

Definitely. People do make mistakes.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

It depends on what is in it for me. Do I value the continued friendship with this person? Is it worth the work and the turmoil to try to overcome the betrayal?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

they might deserve it but I'm not the person to give it.

i will move on from what they did and forget about them so bitterness/anger doesn't consume me but that's the best I've learned to do so far.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't think people "deserve" a second chance. It's not a right, and it's certainly not an automatic or inherent right. It shouldn't be an expectation.

If you are able to give them a second chance, it's a gift. It might be very worth your while to give them a second chance, but it's still a choice and a gift.


----------



## SkyHigh (Jun 17, 2012)

norajane said:


> I don't think people "deserve" a second chance. It's not a right, and it's certainly not an automatic or inherent right. It shouldn't be an expectation.
> 
> If you are able to give them a second chance, it's a gift. It might be very worth your while to give them a second chance, but it's still a choice and a gift.


I like this. A lot.


----------

